# Freezing your cigars upon receiving them. POLL



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

do you freeze your cigars when you first receive then before placing them in your humidor. For those unaware about freezing, the idea is to freeze your cigars in hopes of preventing a possible cigar beetle breakout in the future. I personally just started freezing them after i saw a thread on the forums about freezing cigars. If you don't freeze them i suggest you do.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I freeze them for at least a day upon receipt from mail order (except for whichever one I light on the exhaust manifold of the delivery truck as it's driving away ). However, I don't bother freezing the ones I bought retail. Maybe I should?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

YEA!!! another freezing poll!!


lol. i aint hating.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I only freeze havanas.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I use a copper humidor, beetles hate them.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

If your house gets in the 80s in the summer like mine you'd be crazy not to freeze.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The reason I went to a wineador is 66 degrees. No need to freeze.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

for questions such as these i suggest you try the search function on the forum, you will find dozens of threads regarding this very question. However, with that said; i selectively freeze. denpends where i get them from


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> I only freeze havanas.


Pretty sure i read that NC makers take steps like freezing to prevent beetles before they ship out. I have never freezed my cigars and tbh i never will unless im buying lots of CCs


----------



## OrangeAstronaut (May 15, 2013)

I'll be freezing my shipment when it comes in, but I haven't ever done that in the past!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Suzza said:


> If your house gets in the 80s in the summer like mine you'd be crazy not to freeze.


Is freezing a gaurenteed way to prevent a beetle outbreak? 
6 years never stuck any of my sticks in freezer, 0 outbreaks... I don't see the need.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

B.mamba89 said:


> Is freezing a gaurenteed way to prevent a beetle outbreak?
> 6 years never stuck any of my sticks in freezer, 0 outbreaks... I don't see the need.


Freezing will kill the eggs that are already in the cigar, preventing them from ever hatching no matter how hot it gets.

You either were very lucky or don't store your cigars in high enough temperatures. But beetles are definitely there. I've personally received a couple orders with beetle damage in the past, and I've seen enough of other peoples cigars with damage to know that freezing is necessary.

Like another puffer once said: *"freezing is very cheap insurance"*


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I store my stogies in temp controlled vinodors...I don't freeze, but I used to in the past after I received a stick in a trade that was buggy...bugs are there and will hatch if conditions are right...I try to keep conditions WAY wrong!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

rpb16 said:


> Pretty sure i read that NC makers take steps like freezing to prevent beetles before they ship out. I have never freezed my cigars and tbh i never will unless im buying lots of CCs


And, if you're getting all your cigars directly from the makers, you're golden. If, however, like most of us, you buy from dealers, you can't count on what the makers do. Freezing does not prevent future infestation.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I freeze everything! Cheap insurance for my peace of mind.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I drive with my seatbelts on except when it's a 20mph zone or Sundays and then for two weeks at a time I pretend to but actually don't.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

My investment is too large to not freeze the incoming. I let them freeze till the next weekly shipment arrives. Then move them to the refrigerator for a few days before they land in the humidor. Temps around here for the next 5 months will run around 75 to 82 inside the humi. Cheap insurance and not a beatle to be found in my stash. I also reduce the rh to around 60 for the summer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I asked this question recently and following the thread I froze everything I had. I did it the simplest way possible (as described by a couple elder members): I put them in bags, I put the bags in the freezer (mine runs at -17* C), 48 hrs later I put them back in the humidor or coolidor. Very easy and no issues even though I skipped the fridge stage.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't freeze. Never had a breakout of beetles. 
I do have multiple collerdors though, so my situation is a little different. An infestation would not ruin my whole collection.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't freeze. Most of my cigars are CCs. I've never had a problem. My storage area is always a cool 65. I know it's probably just a mental block, but when I freeze any type of food, it's forever changed. Not going to be the same as fresh. I know I probably would never know the difference between a frozen cigar and never frozen of the same vitola, but I just can't get past the food experience. Just my personal paranoia, I guess. I'm sure that would all change if I ever had an outbreak.


----------



## edwardsfire (Jun 4, 2013)

No, Never have ...never will. they are stored properly. NEVER an issue.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I'm pretty paranoid and I don't store them 'properly' as the room temp is often 100% uncontrolled so I freeze them all.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never frozen any of my cigars, but I am a bit torn as to whether to start. I have picked up a lot more than usual as of late, and I'm a little worried about losing all my cigars. I keep them in my basement, but it does get up to 70-74 degrees for periods of time during the mid-summer months, but the rest of the year it is 58-68 degrees. I may try keeping a small icepack in my cooler to keep the temp down below 70 and see how that works. If I get too paranoid, I may start freezing.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a thought, but an ice pack in the coolidor seems to me to be a problem looking for an answer. I believe you will have high RH swings and the potential for mold.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just1ce said:


> I've never frozen any of my cigars, but I am a bit torn as to whether to start. I have picked up a lot more than usual as of late, and I'm a little worried about losing all my cigars. I keep them in my basement, but it does get up to 70-74 degrees for periods of time during the mid-summer months, but the rest of the year it is 58-68 degrees. I may try keeping a small icepack in my cooler to keep the temp down below 70 and see how that works. If I get too paranoid, I may start freezing.


Icepack will spike your RH.....


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Icepack will spike your RH.....


I didn't think of that. I'm glad I hang around with you guys :high5:


----------



## bassfishindoc (Jun 3, 2013)

I have never frozen my cigars and never had a problem but I just moved to NC where the temps are quite high. I'm going to do a little more reading about the subject first but I might have to start freezing now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I freeze all but one cigar from each shipment. I live in areas that the temp may get near 80° even with the AC running full blast in my motorhome.

The cigar I do not freeze is the benchmark of the shipment and smoked ROTT. _I just can not resist smoking a fresh or new cigar._


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

After reading a few threads, every lump in my cigar became a cigar beetle or larvae or egg. I've been scared straight... er, frozen. I chucked my entire stock in the fridge this morning, and I will move them to the freezer tonight to start inoculating them. Clearly there are those who have not had problems, and I will be interested to taste my stock after they are frozen to see if I notice a difference. I'd rather not be in that minority. Thank you for all the insight everyone.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, seeing as the temps in my office will get into the mid 70's consistently during these months... I chucked some of my boxes into the freezer today. Guess I'm doing a controlled test. Seeing some of those pics gets a little scary with my investment.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Day following receipt to the freezer for 5 to 7 days - then fridge for 1 or 2 - shelf, mark M/Y received, then coolidor with no worries.

I used phone/calendar with alarm to remind me to remove from freezer/fridge.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

I still don't buy into any of these poll results. I think freezers are just more vocal.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

well, the forum has convinced me to freeze. I just double bagged all of my stash and tossed em in the freezer. Looks like I'm not smoking anything but my pipe for a while now.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Everyone will freeze eventually. The day you say beetles eating your stash is the day you start freezing. Trust me. 

It's disgusting to see those bastards crawling in the humidor. It's more disgusting to toss a box of prized cigars. 

Still wanna take your chances?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

65*F is apparently a pretty reliable temperature at which all stages of beetle activity are pretty much suspended, although it will not kill beetles. It also may not drive them fully dormant. However, it will certainly slow beetle activity and development dramatically if it does not halt it entirely. The magic number may be as high as 68*F before activity commences.

If you can't guarantee constant temps that low, beetle larvae will hatch and feed if eggs are present. Freezing guarantees that any stages of development will be destroyed.

All that said, many people have never frozen their cigars, cannot provide perfect storage temps, and have never experienced an outbreak. This proves that such outbreaks are rare among the brands of cigars they buy, and probably pretty rare in general. On the other hand, the rarity of some unpleasant event is no consolation to someone caught in it.

http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/publications/E-239.pdf

http://www.coresta.org/Guides/Guide-No09-Freezing-parameters_Nov09.pdf


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

My biggest problem is no real control of my temperature. I just can't afford to keep the house in the 60's year round. Living in So Cal foothills, i experience extremes in temperatures. Other than getting a Wineador, which i may still, it's become apparent that i need to freeze the whole collection. It's easier once i do it when they first come in. 
Having said that, even the most careful person, can't control when they get these things shipped. I've received cigars off the UPS truck that were easily in the 80's off the truck. So no matter how careful you think you are, they are being exposed to those high temperatures when they are shipped. For me, that could be 5-6 days of those extremes.


----------



## Ruben_Ayala (Jun 9, 2013)

jco3rd said:


> After reading a few threads, every lump in my cigar became a cigar beetle or larvae or egg. I've been scared straight... er, frozen. I chucked my entire stock in the fridge this morning, and I will move them to the freezer tonight to start inoculating them. Clearly there are those who have not had problems, and I will be interested to taste my stock after they are frozen to see if I notice a difference. I'd rather not be in that minority. Thank you for all the insight everyone.


I think i will be doing the same! lol


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Honestly, the freezing topic has been beaten to death. There is no right or wrong. Just preference.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Haven't before, but this makes me think


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Seems easy enough just to freeze them a couple days and be done with it.

How important is it to re-bag or shrink wrap them? I just sat them in the freezer in their shipping plastic (mazos) and cellphones. No extra bags.

Thoughts?


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I just pop them in a gallon freezer bag. I usually don't have huge orders, so I save the freezer bag and use it next time. I feel an extra barrier isn't a bad idea, plus it keeps them all together. I'm still at the point where I'm purchasing mostly 5-packs and singles, so I don't have a huge volume to freeze with each order.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I have never froze. If i get beetles at some point and ruin a lot of smokes, i will probably freeze from then on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I freeze everything one time with beetles was enough for me!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Would someone give me a link to the how to on freezing,sure appreciate it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

madbricky said:


> Would someone give me a link to the how to on freezing,sure appreciate it.


I don't know if there's really a single link, because there are several variations of a basic approach. Essentially you double-bag your cigars, removing as much air as possible from the bags. Most of us use ziplocks and suck the air out with a straw, but you can use the vacuum-seal variety. Removing the air removes the moisture which might otherwise condense during the freezing/thawing process, and could damage your cigars.

Your bagged cigars go in the freezer for about 72 hours. You can refrigerate them for anywhere from a few hours to to a full day before and/or after freezing. Not everyone takes this extra step. Those who do so feel that a gradual drop to freezing and gradual return to room temperature is safer for the cigars.

After the freezer (or the refrigerator if you take that route), leave the cigars bagged and set them out to return to room temperature. This usually takes only a few hours. Now they can go in your humidor. Most of us leave them for at least a few weeks to recover from their adventures, but at least one of us (whose red 'vette avatar with the gorgeous blond in the front seat shall remain nameless) has, I believe, smoked one pretty much right out of the freezer with no ill-effects.

That's the thumbnail - hope it helps.

Good info here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/272095-science-behind-freezing.html


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

There has been a slew of polls over whether to freeze or not. I would like to see a poll on how long people freeze them for. I usually do 3 days in the freezer. What about everyone else?


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

harned said:


> There has been a slew of polls over whether to freeze or not. I would like to see a poll on how long people freeze them for. I usually do 3 days in the freezer. What about everyone else?


There's a thread about the science of freezing (I'm on my phone so too lazy to look it up) but I generally go one day (or a little less) in the fridge, 3 days in the freezer, another day in the fridge, a day of rest, and then into the humi. I've never had any issues and like everyone's said, a little patience is a pretty cheap price to pay for beetle insurance.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Great link for the old info, thanks.
at 0 degrees Fahrenheit any problem is solved over night. Good chart here. CCI Notes 3/3


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Being that I live in northern central valley of CA, my house is typically around 80 degrees in the summer. My food saver has found another purpose, I have 11 new vacuum sealed sticks thawing in the fridge as I sit here typing. Based on the "science of freezing" thread, 3 to 4 days in my freezer gives me more than an adequate margin of protection. 

They are your smokes and your money. Do with them as you see fit.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

madbricky said:


> Great link for the old info, thanks.
> at 0 degrees Fahrenheit any problem is solved over night. Good chart here. CCI Notes 3/3


Remember - that is 24 hours at 0* - every cigar in the package has to reach 0* all the way through for 24 hours. That's why we generally allow more than 24 hours. 72 is probably overkill, but most guys I've talked to who freeze use that number. Also, not all freezers are set low enough to reach 0*. Best to test with a thermometer to be sure.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I have no idea where my freezer is at... But I leave the sticks in for 4 full days. Seems to work out OK.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Best to test with a thermometer to be sure.





StogieJim said:


> I have no idea where my freezer is at... But I leave the sticks in for 4 full days. Seems to work out OK.


Or that ... :rofl:


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

If you look at that chart link its amazing what the difference in 20 degrees is. Months versus hours.
http://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/publications/notes/images/3-03/3-03_image1_e.gif

My freezer hits about -15° f. Shes a goody!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

madbricky said:


> If you look at that chart link its amazing what the difference in 20 degrees is. Months versus hours.
> http://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/publications/notes/images/3-03/3-03_image1_e.gif
> 
> My freezer hits about -15° f. Shes a goody!


That chart indicates something like 20 days at 0*F. CORESTA (Cooperation Centre for Scientific Research Relative to Tobacco) recommends 24 hours once the tobacco product has reached 0*F at its core.

http://www.coresta.org/Guides/Guide-No09-Freezing-parameters_Nov09.pdf


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

In a few hours the UPS truck is going to drop off my first ever shipment,about 40 cigars. My freezer has been running on setting #2 for years and is obviously fine. I just cranked it up to #7 , any idea what a side by side can get down to? If I put them in at 3pm Fri afternoon I should be good to go by 3pm Sun. right?


----------



## Corban227 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just from reading, I feel it is worth the time to avoid the risk. If your spending a lot of money on cigars, spend 4 days to protect them is nothing =)


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nope, especially when most people don't even touch the smokes they get in the mail for 3-6 months. I know I try to wait 6 months before I light something up  Just lit up a Torano Exodus '50 year' I bought in December. Went through the freezer treatment, tastes fantastic!


----------

